# Pinch-Boxing, Slapkido, and Nu Gi Ow



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Too funny!  I want to earn my blackbelt in Slapkido.

http://www.gocomics.com/culdesac/2010/11/15/

and

http://www.gocomics.com/culdesac/2010/11/16/


----------



## Big Don (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm going to go practice the Passive aggressive thing


----------

